# Adventure Path: Shackled City party stats and ooc thread.



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok, Badger, Todd, Erich, and Manzanita. Time to post your characters stats and background. As you gain xp and gold you can edit the post here for me.

DO NOT POST ANYTHING UNTIL I HAVE ALL STATBLOCKS IN!!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

Poto Knezer
Male gnome Druid level 1

S 12           AC:  17 (leather, lg sheild, dex, size) 13 touch, 16 flat
D 14           HP:  11
C 16           Speed:  20"
I 10            Alignment NG
W 16
Ch 10

Poto stands 4 foot 1 inch tall, weight 45 pounds, has brown skin, grey eyes, & blond hair.  He has a short beard, which he tries to keep neatly trimmed.  He was raised in the hills near the city.  He is wary of humans & civilization in general, but feels like the peoples of the forest must understand them better for their own survival.  He has come to the city to learn & increase his power, so that he can better protect the wilderness.

Feat:  Track

Skills: Heal 7(4), Animal Empathy 2, Concentration 5(2), Handle Animal 3, Hide 6(0), Listen 5(0), Spot 3(0), Swim -2(1), Wilderness Lore 7(4)

Languages:  Common, Gnome, Druidic

Equipment:
Leather armor, large wooden shield, sickle, sling, 20 bullets, back pack, belt pouch, spell components, travelers outfit, fishhook, sack(empty), waterskin, 4 days trail rations, torch, flint & steel, pint of oil, dagger, 50 foot silk rope,

Animal Companion:  Jinx (Riding dog)

36 gp, 6 sp, 9 cp

Starting Spells
0:  light, cure minor wounds (x2)
1:  Entangle, cure light wounds


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Feb 26, 2003)

Edit: Character removed to avoid confusion


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2003)

Marcus Snowshield, male human Div1; Medium-sized humaniod (human); Hit Dice 1d4+2; hp 6; Init +2; Speed 30ft; AC 12; Flatfooted: 10; Touch Attacks: 13; Check Penalty: -0; Arcane Spell Fail: 0%;  Armor AC Bonus: +0;  Dex AC Bonus: +2; 
Max Dex Bonus: N/A; Melee Attacks: Light Crossbow +2 1D8 19-20/x2; Dagger, thrown +2 1D4 19-20/x2; Dagger +0 1D4 19-20/x2; AL: LN; SV: Fort +2; Ref +2; Will +3; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Chr 10

Exp Earned: 750
Exp Needed: 1,000

_Skills and Feats:_Alchemy: 5 (2+3), Concentration: 4 (2+2), Craft (Leatherworking) 5 (2+3), Knowledge (Arcana): 7 (4+3), Knowledge (Local) 5 (2+3), Knoweldge (Geography)  5 (2+3), Search 5 (2+3), Spellcraft: 7 (4+3), Scry 7 (2+3+2); Scribe Scroll
Summon Familiar, Skill Focus (Scry), Extend Spell

_Equipment:_ Spellbook, Light Crossbow +19 bolts, Daggers x2, Backpack, Spell Component Pouch, 2 Ink vials, 10 sheets parchment, Inkpen, Waterskin, 1 wk trail rations, Bullseye Lantern, 2 pints oil, Clothes  

Currency: pp 0, gp 20, sp 0, cp 

SPELLS : Wizard Class

Base Spells/Day 3 1 - - - - - - - - 
Bonus Spells       - 2 1 1 - - - - - - 
Total Spells/Day 3 3 (1) (1) - - - - - -

Spells known:

0: All
1st: Mage Armor, Identify, Magic Missle, Comprehend Languages, Color Spray, Charm Person 

Current Memorized

0: Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sounds
1st: Comprehend Languages*, Charm Person x2

(*=Bonus Spec Spell)

Prohibited School: Necromancy

Languages: Common, Draconic, Gnomish, Goblin

Marcus has lived in Cauldren all of his life, and for many years, it seemed he would follow in his uncle's footsteps and become a tanner and merchant. However, Marcus always seemed to be able to do much more than just labor, and when he was sixteen, his adopted parents enrolled him in the Academy Arcanus, and soon Marcus had found his true calling.

In the school of Divination, Marcus found his passion, and soon it became his primary school of focus, although he also proved himself to be a very competent man of science as well.

After six years of study, he graduated and left the academy, only to discover his aunt deathly ill. Staying with his uncle to help run the business while he took care of her, she finally passed two months back.

Now, torn between duty to his uncle and a desire to explore his art and the world around him, Marcus waits for the spark to ignite the flame.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 27, 2003)

*Ian McLaren*

Human Bard 1

Neutral Good

Str 14
Dex 12
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 12
Cha 14

Feats: Exotic Weapon Prof.: Bastard Sword, Power Attack

HP: 1d6+2=8
AC: 16
Init: +1
Spd: 30ft.

Fort: +2
Ref: +4
Will: +3

Skills:

Climb 3 +5
Bluff 4 +6
Diplomacy 4 +6
Gather Infor 4 +6
Listen 4 +5
Perform 4 +6
Sense Motive 3 +4
Swim 2 +4

Languages: Common, Elven, Highland Language (If appropriate; if not then Sylvan)

Spells per day:  2 / - / -

Spells Known:  Dancing Lights, Flare, Prestidigitation, Light

Equipment:

Chain Shirt
Bastard Sword
Buckler
Short Bow
20 Arrows
Uilleann Pipes
Backpack
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Flint & Steel
Whetstone
Waterskin
10 Torches
3 Days Rations

**Don't have any books with me so I will figure exact equipment and leftover gold later

Background:

Ian is from a Highland clan of warrior/farmers. The local government invaded his land and crushed the ruling power of his people. He moved to the city (Cauldron) to find work, since his homeland is in severe economic depression.

His main goals are to eventually restore his family to prominence, either by restoring their ruling power or buying his way into the current power strucure. Obviously, either of these paths require fame and money.


----------



## Badger (Mar 14, 2003)

*Bump*

*bump*

Back to the front page now that the game has started...move to follow soon..


Badger


----------



## Badger (Mar 17, 2003)

*Marcus' move...*

Marcus will move and cast color spray this round. Its risky I know as the stranger is close by, but hopefully the angle will miss him and just hit the two attackers.


----------



## Badger (Mar 17, 2003)

*New Actions...*

Knowledge (Local) check

Ready Crossbow

Spot (area) check

Great display of the color spray Todd!

Badger


----------



## Badger (Mar 25, 2003)

*Riddle*

Marcus will apply all of his knowledge checks to the riddle in a quick brainstorm...but more to follow fully on it as they get the chance

Badger


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2003)

*Spells and a take 20*

Marcus' Orphanage spells:

0: Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sounds
1st: Comprehend Languages*, Charm Person x2

Also, Marcus will take a 20 on trying to determine if he can piece anything from the riddle and the list of abductees....

Key things are if the locks on the door are from the orphange are a focus, do the locks have anything in common with the other people who have been taken...

How many locksmiths are in Cauldren... 

Is there anything he has everheard of anything being below Cauldren, or is it simply a dead volcano...

What races have ever been called half-dwarves...

On the abductees, he will look for similar physical traits, age, religion, lunar cycles that match with ages...basically anything that can link them to having something in common.

Great game so far all...hope you don't mind Marcus' posts being as long winded as they are..


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

Just wanted to say again what a blast I'm having with this group and game. I had designed this guy to be a fantasy version of a detective, and so far I'm feeling like one..

Thanks again all...

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2003)

I like Marcus' posts (& Delg's as well).  It shows you're interested & you care.  (I'm interested & I care too, though my posts might not show it as much.)  The thinking out loud is effective, I think, as I assume all that would be talked about between the PCs anyway, & it's easier to get it out as we go.  I'm enjoying this too.  We're going to figure this out!!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm still trying to catch onto the ins and outs of the posting style, as this is still brand new to me...however, reading alot of the games on the other thread sorta clued me in, but to be honest, I was nervous at first as all of you have multiple games under your belt, and I was worried about doing the new guy mess-ups..*L*

All of the posts are great I think from you all, which makes it easier on me to be long winded with Marcus...

Speaking of that, I think it is time to answer the Captain....

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm having lots of fun too. Glad everyone is enjoying themselves. I wonder If they guys at Dungeon are reading these games?

I'd be interested in hearing what they think.


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

Just a quick question for you Todd...how are you wanting to do XP as we go? Do you want to break it down by what we do, or put it in as we go along?

It would be nice to know what the other playtesters thought of how we are handling things.

Thanks again for a great game...

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 7, 2003)

*XP*

I was figuring on doing XP when I feel its apropriate time to do so. The party will be getting the first installment pretty soon.


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

Schweet...no rush on this side, as right now, the thrill of the hunt is worth it...

Although, to be honest, I can't wait to get a few more divination spells under the belt to really start feeling like I am pulling my weight.

Speaking of that, do you accept spells from mags like Dragon? Somewhere in my lair, I mean guest room, I have a Dragon issue that highlighted a diviner and his spells. Pretty unimpressive to anyone who doesn't like to be a support char, but thought it might be useful to us.

One last question and I'll be quiet for at least ten minutes..

If we all make it through this, will you be leading us through the other installments as well? I had my fiance' hide my new issue of Dungeon so I wouldn't be tempted to take a peek...*L*

Thanks amigo..

Badger


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2003)

*Three lessons...*

All,

I have said it before, and I know with this group I will say it again, but I'm literally spooked that Marcus is going to get us all killed with his talking, but it seems that once I open my pie-hole, you guys let me eat all the shoe sandwhiches I want...*L*

However, I did learn three great lessons so far...

1) Look at your list of languages before trying to use a common tongue untrained Bluff session.

2) From here on out, I gotta get some points into some talking skill...Ian, its pub time later amigo..

3) Never bring a scholar and tanner to a knife fight...well, I think we're all about to learn that one soon...

Can't wait to see what is behind the curtain...

Badger (scared newbie at heart)


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2003)

*Uh oh...*

I just looked over Marcus' spells, and all of his spells were set for questioning unwilling people and entertaing kids...I hope whatever "evil" that is hanging out stalking Keygan is a fan of parlor tricks...*L*

Badger


----------



## Badger (Apr 24, 2003)

*Absence*

All,

Sorry for my absence lately. A death in the family caught us all off guard, and I have been in Alabama since. I will be returning to Va in a day or two, and will try to catch up with anything that has happened since I had to leave.

I apologize again, and am sorry for any delay I have caused...

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss Badger.  We'll still be here when you get back


----------



## Badger (Apr 27, 2003)

*Back in town..*

All,

Am back in town, and feeling alot better than I was...

Will do some reading today, and try to get a post out this evening/night. Am looking foward to getting back in the swing of things, and it seems I need to get smarter with my spells...

Peace..

Badger


----------



## Badger (May 1, 2003)

*Sorry...*

All,

I will be leaving tomorrow for three weeks heading down to Camp Lejuene NC. While the base is pretty empty of marines at the moment, there is work that the Navy guys (me) and our civilian contractors can get down for this summer's training schedule.

I won't have steady internet access (civilians snatched up the laptops first), so I am removing Marcus as to not hold things up. I would love to come back, but I understand three weeks is a good chunk of time so if the slot is filled, maybe I can be put on the lurker list.

Thanks for a great intro into PbP guys, it was a blast, and once I get back hopefully I'll be gaming with you all again...

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2003)

We'll miss you Badger, although the game seems to have stalled a bit anyway.  What's your status Todd?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (May 1, 2003)

It seems my life is getting complicated, again, also. 

I don't have as much time for this as I thought I would, or as much time as I had when I started.  As dissapointing as this is, perhaps this should just end here. Everyone has been great, and it's been real fun. This is the second time I've had to cancel a game here and I really feel bad about it.

Life just gets in the way, darn it.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2003)

Well, thanks for trying.  You picked this game up the first time it crashed.  Maybe if things clear up for you we can try again.  I must admit I'm pretty curious about how it will play out.  Didn't Badger say he had these magazines, as well?  Perhaps when he's back he'll take over.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 2, 2003)

That's too bad Todd.  I had fun with this little group.  I'll be around if we want to try and pick it up later.


----------



## Badger (May 31, 2003)

*Back...*

All,

Well, after heading down to Camp Lejuene for some fun, which resulted in me blowing out my knee and having to have it scoped, I'm back in town, but don't think I would be able to run a game right now.

However, if we do start this one back up, I'll be more then ready to hop back in the saddle as a player.

Manz, I didn't want you to think that I was blowing that e-mail you sent me off, I didn't see it until way later in the process down there. Sorry about that...

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (May 31, 2003)

OK.  No problemo.  I don't think this thread will resserect, though, w/o a DM volunteer.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

*BACK*

Due to a COMPLETE implosion of my pen and paper game, and the fact work has become less demanding of late....I now have more free time.

Yay me!

So if everyone is still interested I'd be willing to start up this game again. 

Let me know.

(I'm also going to start up my "Merchant road" game as well.)


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm back in if you'll have me...

*heading over to the posting section now*

Badger


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

*Question...*

Todd,

As I hadn't planned on buying the 3.5 books, as most of the changes have been listed on various sites on the web, do I need to pick them up for this game?

With Scry going away, it would take away Marcus' Skill Spec Feat he used at 1st, and just wanted to know if I needed to think of a replacement skill for that Feat slot.

Last question, any place in particular you want us to resume posting from?

Badger

*the ever curious*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

I;ve pre-ordered the 3.5 books from Amazon and should be getting them later this week and plan on consuming them soon after. I'm certainlty not going to force anyone to go and get them (The SRD is going to be relaesed and for free soon anyway) But I DO plan on using the new rules, I like what I've heard so far. I figure I'd let the players re-do their characters if they like, In your instance I'd suggest choosing Spellcraft or Knowledge (Arcana) for skill focus...though if you;d rather sub that feat for another (Perhaps some new feat that would help with scrying???) That would be OK as well.

I'm going to reserve all judgement until I actually READ the books.


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

*To scry or not to scry...*

I'll wait to see what you read up on it, but more than likely, I'll take Spellcraft as the skill focus Feat. I'm also interested in the new divination spells they are coming out with, as they have rumored to make some more for us seeker geeks..

Thanks for coming back into the saddle amigo...

Badger


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Manz...thanks amigo, as it is good to be back...hopefully, in the next fight, Marcus will actually be of some use to you guys..

P.S. Don't forget all the free healing items the temple will give you..

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 7, 2003)

The temple gave you all the 'free' healing it could. Anything else has to be purchased from them...though at a discount...and taken of your 'fee' if you like.

edit: I've e-mailed ErichDragon about the start-up and want to give him another day to respond before we get too far along...And f he decideds not to play I'm going to see about getting another player for the group...3 people is not enough.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 8, 2003)

ErichDragon Just e-mailed me. He is unable to re-join the game, so I am going to invite another player to join instead (One that showed interest in the othe game I am playing)

SO we'll take a slight pause before the group goes down into the dungeon so that this other character can be introduced.


----------



## Badger (Jul 9, 2003)

Will our fourth be taking over Ian, or will he be introducing a new char? Also, what is everyone's thoughts on informing the Captain of the watch on what we have discovered also? Since Griswald and I have spoken to him, perhaps asking him to send a pair of guards to watch over the entrance to the ruins would not be a bad thing. It would also mean that Keygan's shop would definately be secure for us to rest in.

Any other stray thoughts?

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 9, 2003)

Probably a new character. That's what I assume, anyway. I haven't heard back yet.

Oh, and at this point I might as well award XP...

The party has accumulated 750XP each.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey, I assume I'm the "interested" person . . . Can I get a run-down of who all is in the campaign, and who they're playing? I can have a character for you by tomorrow, hopefully. If you all prefer, I can take the old character--I wouldn't mind at all. Sorry for the delay in responding; this is the week from Hades.


----------



## Badger (Jul 9, 2003)

Edited my char sheet to show the exp, as well as posted Marcus' memorized spells as they stand right now.

Looking foward to meeting the new player...

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 9, 2003)

3 of the four characters are in this thread...at the top....the only one mussing is Griswald the Dwarven Paladin played by Festy-dog (It would be cool if someone would post it here *hint* *hint*) you  could take over the BARD, Ian, OR You can make your own character up though 32 pt buy Max starting Money. The choise is entirly yours...I can work a new character in right now quite easily.


----------



## Badger (Jul 9, 2003)

*Brief summary...*

I play Marcus Snowshield, a novice diviner who until recently worked as a tanner in Cauldron. Marcus doesn't look or act like the typical mage, seeming more of a common day laborer, and thus far in the campaign has only cast one spell...

The concept I had for him was along the lines of a medieval investigator, and luckily everyone has been willing to go along with my wild notions and thoughts.

Both Manz and Festy, as well as Erich when he was here, are great players, and the group compliments each other well I think.

Well, enough of my rambles, and welcome aboard once more...

Badger


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok, sounds good. I don't know yet what I'll be doing. I'll take a look at all the threads and decide today. If I do a new one, I should be able to post it (her) by tonight. Is 32-point buy for a first level character? (Wow!)


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2003)

Since it appears your missing player has returned, I will bow out unless you desire otherwise. Thank you though, for the offer. Some other day, perhaps.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh OK, no problem. in fact keep an eye on the Merchant Road thread....I may ask for new players for that if a few people don;t respond to an e-mail i sent.


As for the rest of you...The game continues!!


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

*crossing fingers door isn't going to explode in my face*


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

Todd...

Anything with Marcus' search of the room? Just wondering before I follow Griswald.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 15, 2003)

Portrait of Grizwald.


----------



## Badger (Jul 16, 2003)

Schweet picture of Gris Todd...any chance for a group photo of us all???   

In case I haven't said it lately guys...thanks for a great game so far...know I may sound like a broken record, but when you have no group to game with, the boards become like a beacon to a ship in the dark...

Peace all..

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2003)

Its the same for me.  I recently moved to a small town and my efforts to put together a tabletop game failed when the only DnDers I could find were total losers.  These boards are my only gaming outlet, & I've been very impressed with the quality of play I've found here.  Thanks a lot!

By the way, Todd.  Your maps are the best I've seen.  What do you use to create those?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 16, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *
> By the way, Todd.  Your maps are the best I've seen.  What do you use to create those? *




Adobe Illustrator. If you have a few hundred to spend here you go:

http://www.adobe.com/products/illustrator/main.html


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 22, 2003)

OK, I have the 3.5 books and the SRD is out. I was thinking of switching to 3.5 when the party reaches level 2.

Any objections?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2003)

Do you have a website addr for the 3.5 SRD?  I'm hip to the change, in any case.


----------



## Badger (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm cool with that...any major changes any of us will be looking at?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 3, 2003)

XP time.

I've decided...because of the format of the game..I'm just going to award XP as you earn it and level without bothering to train or anything...It'll  save time and what not. Any new spells for levelling would be assumed to have been worked on before and now suddenly 'aha! now I get it!' sort of thing.

From the last two encounters each member gets *462XP.*

That should be enough for level 2 characters now.

Also, as was stated, This now marks the switchover to 3.5 rules, so If you don't have the books yet you can download the SRD, if anyone has any trouble with that let me know...I'll find the link and post it here. Any questions just ask. As far as I'm concerned you can re-make your character pretty much any way you want...Wanna speak goblin instead of gnome? Go right ahead.

Also I'm going to start a thread in the Rogues Gallery Forum to post the new characters. Keep that for JUST the characters, and keep OOC comments on this thread...I may start a new thread here as well...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59201

Also when You post your character I would like it in  specific format Copy and paste this and Substitute your stuff:

Glibo the Goblin

Goblin, 1st-Level Warrior 
Small Humanoid (Goblinoid) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+1 (5 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 leather armor, +1 light shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/–3 
Attack: Morningstar +2 melee (1d6) or javelin +3 ranged (1d4
Full Attack: Morningstar +2 melee (1d6) or javelin +3 ranged (1d4) 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft. 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will –1 
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 6 
Skills: Hide +5, Listen +2, Move Silently +5, Ride +4, Spot +2 
Feats: Alertness 
Treasure: Standard 
Alignment: Usually neutral evil 
Level Adjustment: +0

HISTORY


Any qustions let me know.


----------



## Badger (Aug 4, 2003)

*Char up..*

I redid Marcus swapping his skills in Scry for Decipher Script, and changed his Skill Focus to Spellcraft.

Since we were respecking it, I also added his two new spells to his spellbook, and updated his memorized list. I can change it back if you'd like me too, or if there is any probs with the spells I selected.

Detect Secret Doors (Div class spell)
Magic Weapon

Hope it looks alright, and let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2003)

Heh, ever since the game restarted I've somehow missed the OOC thread. 

But yeah I'll convert Girwald over to 3.5 and post him in the gallery. Many thx for the portrait of Gris btw, Todd, maintaining your standard of excellance.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2003)

Perhaps I missed an earlier post, but could you give us our exerience points totol to date?  Just curious

On another note, thanks for taking over this game, Todd.  I'm realy enjoying it and I think you're doing a great job!


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 12, 2003)

The total XP to date should be 1212.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

I need to let you know that I will be taking an extended absense from the boards from Friday to next Sunday.  I'll be back on September 1st ready to rumble.  PLease play Poto cautiously as an NPC.  I love this thread & don't want him to die! : )


----------



## Badger (Aug 20, 2003)

*Moving time...*

I will also be losing computer access from next Mon until the 1st...I am moving into my new place, and to get the cable modem up and working the earliest they can get me in is the 1st If I can bum access from someone before then I will, but as I won't be at work next week, I won't have access from there...

As Manz said, this is by far my fav thread, and I don't want to see anything happen to it while I'm gone. However, until Sun, Rock on Baby!!!!!

Peace all..

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 8, 2003)

AS everyone should know Erichdragon is teporaroly out. SO I'll do what I've been doing ...  using the atomo-bard. It looks like him and sings like him, until Erichdragon comes back. In the meantime. I've been thinking of asking for one new player, I'm thinking a rogue.

So I'll ask the group...what do you think is needed?

Do we even need a new player?

Should I ask for two?


Another question...How long before I should start new thread for the adventure? How many posts are too much?


----------

